

Ask HN: How real estate management revolution should look like? - alekszelin

Good day everyone!<p>I am working almost a year on platform, which will solve issue with usage of multiple different systems for rental management (utility provider portals, invoicing systems, payments systems and so on). Right now we are at stage of development of MVP and I decided to ask for your opinion.<p>What type of issues you would like to see as solved by using such solution? We have mentioned few on our landing (www.Rention.com), but I suppose there is a lot of more ideas somewhere near...<p>Will be more as happy for any comments and ideas.
Thanks!
======
shivakaush
this a really saturated market. Have you actually validated the need by
talking to real/active realtors ?

~~~
alekszelin
Yes, we did. Currently we are looking more on landlords and tenants looking
for making their life easier.

As well, our co-founder and investor is partner at one of biggest real estate
agencies here in Latvia by himself.

------
HockeyPlayer
you have been working for a year on the MVP and are now asking what features
you should include?

~~~
alekszelin
Well, MVP just started. I was working on that idea part time and only few
months ago at last switched for fulltime. Question was more about expectations
from such project. Even from technical side.

